# Chelsea Soda Pop Bottles (1978-79)



## Mike (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All, newbie here. I inherited a full unopened 6-pack of Chelsea bottles. These were a short lived soda drink which contains 0.5% alcohol. Anheiser/Busch (sp) made this product but at the time it stirred up a lot of talk of "Baby Beer" and production was soon ended due to the public backlash. These 6 bottles still are in the original carrying pack with a pamphlet introducing the buyers to the drink. Another interesting aspect about these bottles is that the labels on them are upside down, as if there was a mistake in the labeling process? Any info you could pass along to me about these bottles would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks! Mike

PS, I wasn't sure where to post these questions? Could be considered a soda or a weak beer?


----------



## epackage (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't think you have alot of value there because I doubt there are many collectors looking for them, but I could be way off base. Maybe in the $5-10 range per bottle is my 'guesstimate' as to value...


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks epackage for your feedback. Since Chelsea was so short lived and rapidly got a bad reputation as a "baby beer" I was hoping that it might be the Edsel of the soda industry lol. It's a shame too because these 6 full bottles are in good shape. According the the info pamphlet it's the first all natural soft drink without artificial preservatives or flavors. I'm assuming that the 0.5% alcohol content is the preservative? I did find one empty Chelsea bottle on ebay selling for $19. If anyone else can relay more info on these I'd greatly appreciate it. I was in my late 20's when these came out on the market and do recall the uproar about it tempting teenagers to become beer drinkers, but to be honest if I didn't have the bottles on hand I doubt that I'd remember them. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks epackage for your feedback. Since Chelsea was so short lived and rapidly got a bad reputation as a "baby beer" I was hoping that it might be the Edsel of the soda industry lol. It's a shame too because these 6 full bottles are in good shape. According the the info pamphlet it's the first all natural soft drink without artificial preservatives or flavors. I'm assuming that the 0.5% alcohol content is the preservative? I did find one empty Chelsea bottle on ebay selling for $19. If anyone else can relay more info on these I'd greatly appreciate it. I was in my late 20's when these came out on the market and do recall the uproar about it tempting teenagers to become beer drinkers, but to be honest if I didn't have the bottles on hand I doubt that I'd remember them. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2013)

Almost forgot--- Here's what an empty Chelsea bottle looks like above. As you can see the label on this one (not mine) is on right side up, not upside down as they are on my 6-pack of full bottles. On my full bottles the foil wrapper on top encloses the twist bottle cap.Thanks again for any info!Mike


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know about this bottle but I do know that on Beer cans or Soda cans from the 70's or 80's that a mistake or misprint on the label adds zero, nada, zilch, very little to it's value over a regular production label. Same for being full, adds very little & many that collect prefer to drain the full ones. LEON.


----------



## Mike (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks LEON, that's good to know! Oh well, my friend who left them to me had good intentions....as well as a good sense of humor Thanks again, Mike


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 11, 2013)

Well Mike, we all have some odd bottles that stick around because they are different.  A woman recently gave me two bottles that didn't show any mold seams.  I couldn't find them but knew they had to be there.  I found our later that these Italian bottles were painted with some modern electronic mystic system that made a beautiful bottle.  The shape was described by one of the forum men, as egg-plant form.  I will keep them because they were a gift - and just smile at my gullibility of beauty - so can you.  Red Matthews


----------

